# Ted Kennedy



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I grew up here in Massachusetts. I have followed politics from a very young age, probably earlier than most. My grandfather was a hardcore Ronald Reagan Republican. He used to come over the house for dinner (when he was in his mid 80s) in a full 3 piece suit, once per week. I'll never forget his conservative view points. What a class act.

With that said.... I knew Ted Kennedy was a boozbag, adulterer, sh&tbag, murderer and left wing elite since I was 10 years old, which was 20+ years ago. Yet, everytime an election comes up he wins in a landslide. It is clear to me that he isn't about the people, but more about getting elected over and over again by making promises again and again that cannot and don't pan out. 

I ask myself why the masses who elect him do so after seeing themselves that his ideals do not work. I am talking about those who live in the housing projects of our cities. The ones who live off of entitlements generation after generation. Don't you want more in life? Are you that stupid to fall for broken promises over and over? While you whither away in a ghetto, Ted spends his final days on the Cape or at a resort in Florida. He lives the good life, as you are in the same predicament as you were 20 years ago. Wake up......

As I watch our President (Obama) sing happy birthday to Ted Kennedy and the British make him an honorary Knight (which I think is illegal for someone holding public office in the USA), I just get sick to my stomach. What has he really accomplished for us in his 47 years in Office? 

I understand that Ted is facing the Grim Reaper soon, and I don't wish that on many, but I simply have never understood the love affair with this Liberal Elite. Any thoughts, good or bad, on Ted Kennedy are appreciated......


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> When I saw this thread, I got all excited that maybe he kicked the bucket. You shouldn't tease people like that.
> 
> Let it go Teddy, just let it go...


LMFAO


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He and the rest of the drunken drug using family are nothing but

*F**KIN A$$HOLES THATS MY OPINION*


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I think he gets votes because of who his brother was, in the hope that Ted will rise to the occasion. Or something. He's a murderer and I've never been able to wrap my brain around how he was 1) allowed to walk away from it and 2) do anything other than go into hiding


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I consider Ted Kennedy a member of the other side with whom I am in constant disgreement and posess a great number of different values. I don't agree with most of his positions, such as immigration and gun control. He's gotten many a free pass in his lifetime because of his last name, to include driving off a bridge with MaryJo, nearly being an accomplice to rape, and being allowed to slide through Harvard when anyone else would've been booted.

With all that aside, I'd be a boozebag too if I were one of the unlucky few to have had three brothers killed in service to their country. I truly believe that in the end he does what he thinks is best for is constituents, the Commonwealth, and his country--though I think these positions to border on socialism at times; I just happen to hold very different opinions on the way my country should be run. 

I think he has done some positive things: armor for Humvees in Iraq, Meals on Wheels, and the amount of pork he brings into the Commonwealth (If tthe Federal Gov't is gonna spend friviously, we may as well get a chunk). But on the heavy-duty social issues of our time, I can never support him.

So while I agree with few of Teddy K.'s politics and I will never fill in the oval next to his name, I respect him insofar as the work ethic he's put into standing up for what he thinks is right. I simply believe a man who sticks up for his convictions should be revered for such, whether or not I agree with the composition of those convictions. 

In the end, I think one has to admit that's what makes the country great--the fact that we can disgree peacefully on matters that isolate us so. We should attack his ideas--not his state of being. So while I do not wish him luck his legislative goals, I will never wish him ill health.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Were just gonna have to disagree on this one Obie.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Were just gonna have to disagree on this one Obie.


*+1*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think this guy has done as much, and probably more, damage to the USA than any single senator in the history of the Republic. I can appreciate Obie's considered opinion about Ted, but the same must then be said for Jeff Davis. I bear him no personal animus, but I still think he is without honor, and if I thought about it for awhile, I might have to extend that sentiment to the entire family. Just my opinion...

As to the Mary Jo incident, I used to work with a couple of D-Troopers who were around when this happened. Suffice it to say, the invest was scotched, even by the standards of the day (they didn't have the resources we have today)...politics was rampant. Those guys were still pissed about it, and this was in the mid-eighties.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*In my family & social circles that I run in, I have yet to find more than a handfull who have ever voted for this fat bag o' shit. There are more stories about his after hour exploits than his working hour "accomplishments" which in my opinion, have weakened the nation. *
*Currently there's a bit of feng-shua at play. What goes around, comes around. *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone remember when JFK bussed all of the people up from the south and put them on welfare in MA ??

Guess who them and all of their relatives vote for now in MA.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I have an actual handsigned (no not auto-pen) reply on his senate letterhead from 1976. I wrote him in High School regarding gun control. His answer was extremely polite with wishes regards my education and future. It was also vague and ambiguous about his gun control stand (big surprise).


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> I have an actual handsigned (no not auto-pen) reply on his senate letterhead from 1976. I wrote him in High School regarding gun control. His answer was extremely polite with wishes regards my education and future. It was also vague and ambiguous about his gun control stand (big surprise).


*Ted's secretary probably signed it since Ted's done absolutely NOTHING the last 40+ years. In 1976 Ted was ankle deep in Chivas, drowning his sorrows over not being the DemocRATic nominee for President. *


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ted Kennedy has done a lot for this state. However it is one of those cases where the treatment is worse then the disease and the disease is fatal. Thats my opinion on most of his decisions. Some of the things he voted for are common sense things even a monkey would vote for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

rg1283 said:


> Ted Kennedy has done a lot for this state.


Yes, let's see;

South Weymouth NAS - Gone.

Fort Devens - Gone, downgraded to reserve camp.

Westover AFB - Downgraded to reserve facility.

Hanscom AFB - Severely downsized to the point no aircraft are stationed there.

Quincy Shipyard - Gone, in large part because they couldn't get Navy contracts thanks to Teddy not wanting nuclear vessels built in MA.

That's quite a track record of accomplishment for someone who is supposed to have "clout" in the Senate.

Teddy can go fuck himself. He's an embarrassment to this state and to this country.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> Ted Kennedy has done a lot for this state. However it is one of those cases where the treatment is worse then the disease and the disease is fatal. Thats my opinion on most of his decisions. Some of the things he voted for are common sense things even a monkey would vote for.


He also has cost us BIllions in welfare
He has tried to socialize our healthcare, banks and housing.
He has commited felony's and wasnt prosecuted because of coverups and stonewalling.
He has tried to open the borders to illegals
He has trashed sitting Presidents during a time of war yet whinned like a lil bitch when 'his' President is critisized.
He has tried to disarm law abiding citizens
He has cost small buisiness BILIONS of dollars because of the onerous regulations he sponsored.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate Teddy just as much as you all do. 


What I meant to say is that Teddy has done some good things. But very very small things. 

He has done things like driving cars off bridges for fun.

He thinks guns kill people. 

Cover up Rapes at Harvard

Get drunk and say Breast instead of Best, who wouldn't want to say that!

He also helped to get B.O. into the whitehouse!

I want him to go bye bye so bad. But I know someone like Barney *** will replace Ted. Barney *** couldn't oversea a gas station nevertheless a GSO.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> I want him to go bye bye so bad. But I know someone like Barney *** will replace Ted. Barney *** couldn't oversea a gas station nevertheless a GSO.


To be pragmatic, Frank would be a relative improvement over Ted, who I think is much more of threat. Like I said, I think a man who truly believes that what he's doing is right and knows how to legislatively go about it is much more dangerous than Frank who, if elected would be a freshman in the Senate, and is only 8 years younger than Teddy and would probably serve no more than two terms.

He unfortunately has much more power and influence as a senior congressman than he would as junior senator, and I think he's keenly aware of that. He's gonna stay put where he can do the most damage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

One other thing Ma never got was a NASA facility in Cambridge during the Nixon years it was let go.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Giving Ted Kennedy credit is the same as sayin Hitler did " good things" like full employment and manufactoring in Germany.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

"I want him to go bye bye so bad. But I know someone like Barney *** will replace Ted. Barney *** couldn't oversea a gas station nevertheless a GSO.[/quote]"

When Teddy goes to his final resting place it wouldn't surprise me one bit to see his son Patrick "Patches" move north and run for his Senate seat.

I went to college with this nitwit. All he has to do is put his name on the ballot and he'll win outright. "OHHHHH it's a Kennedy....OHHHHH"

Saw it all the time at parties. The guy was the biggest dweeb, but all the females were fawning all over him.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Well, it is his birthright after all...


 Unfortunately that's how all the sheeple view it. Short on substance.. long on the "Kennedy Mystique" (Whatever that is).


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Duff112 said:


> Long on the "Kennedy Mystique" (Whatever that is).


Feeling of entitlement, liberal ideas that hurt the country, you know, stuff that can generally be describes as "moonbattery".


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Duff112 said:


> When Teddy goes to his final resting place it wouldn't surprise me one bit to see his son Patrick "Patches" move north and run for his Senate seat.


I have to disagree; Ted has a direct link to the whole bullshit Camelot thing, while Patches is a walking train wreck. I think Kennedy fatigue is going to set in once T.K. goes to the big barroom in the sky.

I also thought of another base closure that Ted couldn't stop; the Boston Navy Yard.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

He helped create several classes of victims in this country who generation after generation want thier free "stuff" from the government (That's us!). Now they vote for him time after time. I quess I would too if I were a lazy, unmotivated, welfare lovin freeloader who hasn't worked a f****** day in my life! But I was brought up parents who love this country and understood that teaching their six kids about having a strong work ethic is one of the best lessons they could give us. And sadly this lesson is becoming rare in our society.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Teddy could have stopped the base closures.

Hanscom AFB, don't ask me whats going on there. Its kind of weird that there are no military aircraft at Hanscom.

Devens has huge manufacturing facilities, multiple companies have relocated there as an example. I miss seeing the Green Berets jump out of the airplanes, while coming home from Whalom Park.

http://www.wbjournal.com/

Search for Devens, multiple industries have moved up to Devens and created jobs. All though not active military Devens still has a lot of military stuff going on. An 800 member Armed Forces Reserve Center is being built.

Devens is a success story of a base closure. However I wish Devens never closed.

South Weymouth NAS did not succeed after it was closed. South Weymouth NAS should have never been closed. Especially after they did all that work to the place. What a waste.

Boston Navy Yard could have been used in some small capacity. I know they have the capability to berth navy ships of considerable sizes.

The General Dynamics Shipyard problems are all Kennedy's fault he could have probably expanded the life of the ship yard by a few decades. Unacceptable for a place like this to fail. The shipyard if given a chance could have worked in concert with other Northeastern Shipyards. The 
*USS Long Beach (CGN-9)* the only ship in its class was built here. I always wondered why Russia has nuclear powered warships. While the U.S. Navy only has nuclear powered submarines and aircraft carriers. Interesting. Thanks NIMBY Ted! Its upsetting that the shipyard closed.

Also Ted could have saved the GM plant in Framingham (probably would have closed anyway eventually) by getting involved with his influence and not let the Town of Framingham walk all over GM.

Westover Joint Air Force Base is a very active facilty. Although it no longer has the 8th Air Force (USAF Bombers) HQd there, Westover has 16 C-5A Cargo planes that account for 5% of all the military's airlift capabilities. Westover in my opinion is doing good.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Another example of his NIMBY attitude is his opposition of the Cape Wind Project. He'll talk until he's blue in the face about alternative energy and going green but when an actual project comes about that will bring this about he is against it because he might be able to see it from the compound in Hyannis.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> Search for Devens, multiple industries have moved up to Devens and created jobs. All though not active military Devens still has a lot of military stuff going on. An 800 member Armed Forces Reserve Center is being built.
> 
> Devens is a success story of a base closure. However I wish Devens never closed.


From what I hear, the garrison potion of the base is about to be re-expanded to accomidate some new units, specifically a Psyops Brigade. We'll see.

As far as base closures, absent any political screwing involved, it's much more expensive to run active duty bases in the northeast. The only one I can think of in a climate that routinely receives snow is Fort Drum. Not only is the overhead more expensive, but you often have to pay troops money in COLA's and nearly double their base pay if there's no on-base housing.

No doubt Ted didn't do much to save those bases (the only one I can remeber him standing up to save was Otis, which is a shell of what it used to be), but BRAC would've got around to them sooner or later.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I have to disagree; Ted has a direct link to the whole bullshit Camelot thing, while Patches is a walking train wreck. I think Kennedy fatigue is going to set in once T.K. goes to the big barroom in the sky.
> 
> I also thought of another base closure that Ted couldn't stop; the Boston Navy Yard.


 Au Contraire Delt...

I think it makes perfect sense. Patches has kept a very low profile since his "Love Boat" adventure with the distress call several years back. Heck, as we all can attest you can have a Kennedy practically kill someone (Practically?!?) and still get re-elected. Hell I have never actually met someone who admits has ever voted for him (Ya, right) but he keeps getting re-elected.

In this corrupt state a (D) beside your name is a shoo-in and with the name Kennedy you might as well be ruler for a decade or two, ala Hugo Chavez.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Duff112 said:


> Au Contraire Delt...
> 
> I think it makes perfect sense. Patches has kept a very low profile since his "Love Boat" adventure with the distress call several years back. Heck, as we all can attest you can have a Kennedy practically kill someone (Practically?!?) and still get re-elected. Hell I have never actually met someone who admits has ever voted for him (Ya, right) but he keeps getting re-elected.
> 
> In this corrupt state a (D) beside your name is a shoo-in and with the name Kennedy you might as well be ruler for a decade or two, ala Hugo Chavez.


I don't think the people of MA would go for a carpetbagger, especially if Coupe Deval is still around.

Besides, Ted could at least speak intelligently in his prime, while Patches is a total mess behind a microphone..."I myself have educated myself".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Taxpayers 'Curious' About Kennedy Party Price Tag*









Massachusetts Senator Ted Kennedy (C), alongside his wife, Victoria (R) and First Lady Michelle Obama (L), points to US President Barack Obama after Obama led a signing of Happy Birthday during a musical birthday salute to Kennedy at the Kennedy Center.
SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty Images

BOSTON (WBZ) ―Pres. Barack Obama led the singing of "Happy Birthday" for *Sen. Ted Kennedy* this past weekend. It was part of a huge *belated 77th birthday party* for the senior senator in Washington, but the star-studded celebration has made several people *curious*.

William from Sturbridge asks: "How much did it cost us taxpayers to throw this elaborate birthday party for Kennedy when the economy is so bad?"

The answer is zero taxpayer dollars. The Kennedy Center says all the performers and presenters for Sunday night's festivities donated their time, and the remaining costs were paid for by private donations. 

*If you belive this I have a bridge for sale.*

http://wbztv.com/curious/ted.kennedy.party.2.955482.html


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I'll donate my stand up routine for Ted's 78th B-Day party. It's a pretty safe bet, I won't get called for that gig.*

*As for Patches Kennedy staying out of the spotlight, he was Ambien "sleep" driving in May '06 and took out a jersey barrier at 2:45am and automatically avoided arrest saying he was going to go vote on Capitol Hill. Anybody who belives that fable can buy Harry's bridge for sale.*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> *If you belive this I have a bridge for sale.*


LOL


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> "*As for Patches Kennedy staying out of the spotlight, he was Ambien "sleep" driving in May '06 and took out a jersey barrier at 2:45am and automatically avoided arrest saying he was going to go vote on Capitol Hill. Anybody who belives that fable can buy Harry's bridge for sale.*


 HC- What was the political fallout from that???

ZILCH, NADA, ZERO....

He'll still get re-elected in RI.

ANYBODY WHO SAYS OTHERWISE IN THIS POLITICAL CLIMATE IS HIDING HIS HEAD IN HIS ARSE.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

RI is just as bad in MA if not worse. Both are bad they should become one big shit state.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> RI is just as bad in MA if not worse. Both are bad they should become one big shit state.


Screw that...but maybe we can give them the rest of Bristol County, as long as they take Hodgson and Barney Frank with them...sorry, Flatbed, Medic, and Fra. Nothing personal; it's for the greater good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Screw that...but maybe we can give them the rest of Bristol County, as long as they take Hodgson and Barney Frank with them...sorry, Flatbed, Medic, and Fra. Nothing personal; it's for the greater good.


Sometimes all must suffer for the sins of a few.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I heard Fra is good for "Taking one for the team" :wink:


I think you meant " from the team "....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*1 Of 5 Federal Dollars Going To Kennedy Legacy*

*Massachusetts Getting $125M In Spending Bill*

*BOSTON -- *More than one out of every five dollars of the $125 million Massachusetts is receiving from a federal spending bill is going to help preserve the legacy of the Kennedys.

*Agree With How Federal Money Spent? | Discuss: Money Spent On Kennedy Projects*


The bill includes $5.8 million for a new Edward M. Kennedy Institute for the Senate to be located near the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library & Museum, which will receive $22 million for upgrades from the bill.
The bill also includes: $5 million for a visitor pavilion for the Boston Harbor Islands National Park; $3 million to help preserve New England fisheries; $1.7 million for land acquisition at Cape Cod National Seashore; and $1.4 million for energy-efficient insulation development.

Dozens of smaller school, transit and environmental projects will also receive funding.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/18907776/detail.html


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Barney Frank*



USMCMP5811 said:


> I heard Fra is good for "Taking one for the team"


Yeah, he (Barney Frank) is definitly good at taking it, especially from MINORS.......



kwflatbed said:


> *1 Of 5 Federal Dollars Going To Kennedy Legacy*
> 
> *Massachusetts Getting $125M In Spending Bill*
> 
> ...


Cops being laid off, Firefighters off fighting for our freedom being laid off (while on military leave) and 20% of our FEDERAL $'s are going to Ted Kennedy's "legacy". What a disgraceful state we live in. It makes me sick......


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*If I didn't love the Red Sox so much, I would protest and not watch them this year assuming they go through with this act. I wish the Sox owners weren't such liberal wackjobs, it is one of the few anoying things about the team.......* *what is up with the love affair between MA and Kennedy????*

www.foxnews.com 4-5-2009

The Boston Red Sox has asked Sen. Ted Kennedy to throw out the first pitch when the team hosts the Tampa Bay Devil Rays Monday at their season opener in Fenway Park, the Boston Herald reported.
But Kennedy's presence at the game is "uncertain" due to his medical condition, the team's Web site said.
The Massachusetts Democrat, who has served in the Senate for 45 years, has been battling brain cancer since he was diagnosed with a malignant brain tumor last May. Kennedy, who returned to Capitol Hill last week after an extended absence, suffered a seizure at a luncheon in January following President Obama's inauguration.
The Herald also reports that Red Sox players will walk through the seating area at Fenway as the team members are introduced. Rehearsals have been taking place for the past week.
The Red Sox is opening its season at home for the first time since 2002.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

www.foxnews.com 4-5-2009

The Boston Red Sox has asked Sen. Ted Kennedy to throw out the first bitch when the team hosts the Tampa Bay Devil Rays Monday at their season opener in Fenway Park, the Boston Herald reported.
But Michele Obama's presence at the game is "uncertain" due to her husband being out of the country and sucking Saudis dicks, the team's Web site said.
The Massachusetts Democrat, who has served in the Senate for 45 years, yadda yadda yadda........................
The Herald also reports that Red Sox players will walk through the seating area at Fenway as the team members are introduced. Rehearsals have been taking place for the past week.
The Red Sox is opening its season at home for the first time since 2002.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

What a waste of a free ticket!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

They're giving away a vintage Oldsmobile that night...:alcoholi:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Stop reviving this thread! I really do get that little flip of excitement when I see it, only to be disappointed that it's not an obit.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Stop reviving this thread! I really do get that little flip of excitement when I see it, only to be disappointed that it's not an obit.


Sorry, I didn't mean to get anyone excited...........


----------



## RainMan77 (May 23, 2009)

Yah why does everyone just outright love the kennedy name? They hail them as heroes without even looking at facts. Funny how nobody knows or talks about how corrupt JFKs dad was. He basically paid his sons way into office, including paying off the mob...or at least thats what i saw on history channel hahaha.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

i have no pitty for the kennedy's or their curse.... they're all assholes!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RainMan77 said:


> Yah why does everyone just outright love the kennedy name? They hail them as heroes without even looking at facts. Funny how nobody knows or talks about how corrupt JFKs dad was. He basically paid his sons way into office, including paying off the mob...or at least thats what i saw on history channel hahaha.


Do you always believe what you see on tv?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

kttref said:


> Do you always believe what you see on tv?


Kate,

Those of us who have grown up in certain parts of Massachusetts, attended U/Mass and been involved in State and Federal gov't can say with conviction that in this case TV got it right...

In any event Joe Kennedy Sr. was a bootlegger and did go to extraordinary lengths to groom Joe Jr and then John for the ultimate public office. Teddy should NOT have been with Mary Jo that evening long ago. Again it's safe to say most of us would have been charged and convicted.
:-k


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Once again, let down. When this thread gets a bump, I think Teddy has gone into the light or finally to H E double hockey sticks.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Kate,
> 
> Those of us who have grown up in certain parts of Massachusetts, attended U/Mass and been involved in State and Federal gov't can say with conviction that in this case TV got it right...
> 
> ...


I agree...I was just asking a general guestion.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Its safe to say Ted is on the launch pad, this era won't be over soon enough!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I am with NE on this one everytime is see a new post in this thread.............


----------

